# Einstein does it again: 2,000 flawless posts



## giovannino

...well, 2,048 actually
Congratulations and many many thanks for your unmissable posts, Einstein. You never fail to spot a nuance or false friend we missed. What with your perfect mastery of the Italian language and razor-sharp precision there isn't a single post of yours that misses its target. 
Grazie ancora per il tuo prezioso contributo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*I miei più sinceri complimenti: 2048 esempi di come si possano parlare due lingue diverse in maniera impeccabile.*


----------



## irene.acler

Congrats, Einstein!!


----------



## Einstein

La perfezione non si raggiunge mai!
Comunque grazie a tutti!


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSEINSTEIN !!*​


----------



## _forumuser_

Tanti auguri J.!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Oddio, sono sempre in ritardo con i complimenti in questi giorni!  

Grazie mille, Signor Einstein, per i tuoi post, che sono sempre chiari, utili ed interessanti!    Che beviamo per festeggiare?  

Elisabetta


----------



## Einstein

Da bere? Propongo una bella malvasia liquorosa delle Isole Eolie (tanto per non dire sempre spumante).


----------



## MünchnerFax

Chi ha parlato di bere?  Vabbé, per questa volta vada per il Malvasia.

Tantissimi sentiti complimenti.


----------



## MAVERIK

*Congratulations great Einstein !!*


----------



## Siberia

Hi Einstein,
well done on all your posts.  Here's to many more........... Malvasia or whatever takes you.......

Siberia


----------



## Saoul

Si è parlato di bere? Ci sono anch'io! 
Congratulazioni!


----------

